# Mickey mouse boots fitting



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm looking at getting a pair but will probably have to order online. I hear they run a little big, even when considering you'll be wearing thick socks. 
Apparently they don't run in half sizes.
Thoughts/experiences?


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I wear size 13 shoe so I ordered size 13 boot. BIG mistake. The boots are way too big. An 11 or 12 would probably be better for me. So maybe think of getting one size smaller?


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

icefishermanmark said:


> I wear size 13 shoe so I ordered size 13 boot. BIG mistake. The boots are way too big. An 11 or 12 would probably be better for me. So maybe think of getting one size smaller?


 

One size smaller, and here is something I just read the other day.
Black boots are rated to like -10 or 20 and white ones to -30.
I forget exactly what the degree ratings were, but that the whites are warmer.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

there is really no difference between the white and black..keep the air valve closed it is to release presser from the foot at high altitudes..they run a size small and dont wear heavy wool socks these boots dont breath and your feet sweat and get cold quick.i wear a cotton sock works great..look on ebay i just bought my 10yo son a pair new for 9.99 + 6 shipping...here is about the best deal on there now http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...971&var=460000521278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have ordered a few pair for myself and others. 1 size big has been about the norm. A suggestion though if you have a army surplus store around you go and try them on first then get them on the internet.

Joe


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

The real MIL ECVB boots run on the larger side. There are knock offs from China and they may size differently. The boots have wool sandwiched between the rubber and the whites have more so they are rated for colder temps. Blacks are ok for Michigan but the whites are only a couple of ounces more in weight. In the army we wore nylon socks under wool socks. The nylon prevents blisters by allowing your feet slide a bit inside the wool sock. They also wick the sweat away and into the wool which will absorb the moisture.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I got the 12 X-wide and they usually are fine with a pair of cotton socks but if it is real cold I slip on a pair of neopreen socks over the cotton socks. I have never gotten cold feet in them.
If you get to GR area Grand sales and surplus has a variety of them, the white ones were in short supply last I knew. Probably not that much difference. Phone # 616-532-4992, it is small print but looks like 3141 Chicago Drive SW Grandville.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

When I ordered mine last week I asked the company I was buying from what the size difference was. They recommend buying one size smaller than street shoes.



Sr.Blood said:


> One size smaller, and here is something I just read the other day.
> Black boots are rated to like -10 or 20 and white ones to -30.
> I forget exactly what the degree ratings were, but that the whites are warmer.



White=bunny= -40 sitting
Black=Mickey= -20 sitting

So if you have bad circulation, go with the white, or if you are like me and want the warmest thing out there, go with the white. I ordered mine through one of the ebay sellers, allegahny surplus, but bought directly through thier website. Prices are usually better that way because they don't have to compensate for the ebay fees.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a pair of the black mickey mouse boots. Mine fit perfect. I wear a 11 1/2 or 12 shoe size in regular. My boots are a size 10 regular. One pair of thick wool socks and thats it. BUT if I bought a new pair I'd get the size 11. They do run big for the size.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys. I ordered a set off of ebay. I wear about a 10 1/2 so I went with a 10 regular. I went with the black ones.

I was tempted to go with the white bunny boots for extra warmth, but then I wouldn't look like Mickey. :coolgleam


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

there not worth the extra money


----------



## tanner (Dec 31, 2004)

These boots are worth every dime you pay for them. I have had then for years and never had cold feet. This was a Big problem for me in every pair of boots I had untill I bought the mickeys. I had bought other boots for 2 x as much and they would not keep my feet worm. Anyone that says these are not warm or worth the money has never had a pair or had the knock offs.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

the ones you ordered will be too big for a 10 1/2


----------



## nashtrash69 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wear a 10 1/2W shoe and my Mickeys are 9XW and they are still a little big.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

tanner said:


> These boots are worth every dime you pay for them. I have had then for years and never had cold feet. This was a Big problem for me in every pair of boots I had untill I bought the mickeys. I had bought other boots for 2 x as much and they would not keep my feet worm. Anyone that says these are not warm or worth the money has never had a pair or had the knock offs.


i was talking about the white boots are not worth the extra money


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

I wear a 10 1/2 in a shoe and a 10 was perfect!


----------

